# Airport Card for iMac



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Well I would like to use wireless with my iMac but the thing is that I don't know what to get or what this Mac will support. Basically what is the newest and best kind of Airport card that my iMac will support as well as what parts I will need. It is for my iMac DV+ with the 450 MHz G3.

Thanks


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

you're accessing free bandwidth so any card should work.

verizon wireless is accessible anyplace you can make a verizon call.


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Well I would like the kind of card that goes into the slot next to the RAM.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

redhat9 said:


> Well I would like to use wireless with my iMac but the thing is that I don't know what to get or what this Mac will support. Basically what is the newest and best kind of Airport card that my iMac will support as well as what parts I will need. It is for my iMac DV+ with the 450 MHz G3.
> 
> Thanks


According to Low End Mac, your iMac can use the original AirPort card but requires an adapter. This is an 802.11b card. It can handle WPA2 with a firmware upgrade.

This is the only internal card you can use.


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Alright, well looks like thats what I'll get, do you think the local Apple Store would have one?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

redhat9 said:


> Alright, well looks like thats what I'll get, do you think the local Apple Store would have one?


No, the original AirPort card has been out of production for a few years, so you'll have to try someplace like Mac Of All Trades or Baucom Computers. That's probably where you'll need to get the adapter as well. I guess eBay might be another source of the card.


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok, thanks Pensacola Tiger. I was kinda looking around to see what the Mac could take but no where have I received a straight answer like from you. Thanks again!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

You're welcome, glad I could help a bit.


----------



## tech2k (Jun 17, 2007)

to Rehat9
Mac have many different airport cards .. each for different version 
1/ iMac DV+ - 450MHz G3, 256 RAM, 30 GB HDD, Mac OS X 10.4.9 Server
this use the very first generation "airport card" part # 600-9236 (you can call apple service to buy this.
2/ Black Macbook - 13", 2.16 Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB HDD, Intel Graphics, Mac OS X 10.4.9, Windows XP, Vista
* this is the newest version of "airport card" it's smaller and connection is different from the other airport versions (macbooks always build with airport card"


----------

